# Touchy situation



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2021)

Quite a hairy accident and rescue up in Idaho yesterday! Thank god for safety chain...









SORT - Special Operations Rescue Team Magic Valley Paramedic


SORT - Special Operations Rescue Team Magic Valley Paramedic, Twin Falls, Idaho. 2,669 likes · 406 talking about this · 1 was here. SORT team is under the umbrella of Magic Valley Paramedics, we...




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh, to be 30 again and be a member of a team like that! Awe-inspiring!


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 17, 2021)

Incredible. Thanks for sharing Barry. Love the line; training....”people’s lives literally hang in the balance...”. That will now be the understatement of the year. I can see this becoming one of those motivational posters hanging in the office hallway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I can see this becoming one of those motivational posters hanging in the office hallway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 17, 2021)

Saw that on the news last night. Thank goodness for decent safety chains!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2021)

30 foot trailer with f150 probably hit slick roads. Saw this earlier in week. Pretty close to us. Makes hotels seem like the way to go...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 17, 2021)

My safety chains would not have held!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 17, 2021)

Wife did not see it...oh, just played it on the 7pm news she said. Another reason we can't get a new camper...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Mar 17, 2021)

That's pretty incredible. Makes you want to invest in high quality safety chains. AND be real nice to Truckers and Troopers! Not to mention Emergency personnel!

#3 son is a Firefighter/Paramedic in Victoria. He had to do some high water rescue at Alamo Heights, but nothing like this (at least not that he told me about). 

If we screw up and live through it, those first responder guys will come along and pull our fat out of the fire.

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 17, 2021)

That's too big of a trailer for a 1/2 ton pickup


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's too big of a trailer for a 1/2 ton pickup


The statement said it was an F350.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 17, 2021)

I just saw a post up above. Didn't read the article.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> The statement said it was an F350.....


Local article said 150


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2021)

Give you perspective of canyon and how lucky they were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> The statement said it was an F350.....


You are right. it is 350- local article was wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 18, 2021)

The newspeople wrong? NEVER!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

